# [SOLVED] Network Adapters code 31 error



## angel51793

My Vista laptop can not connect to the internet, only local. In the device manager there are 3 yellow ! marks under Network adapters. Broadcom Netlink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet, when I click on propertie it says: This device is not working properly because Windows cannot load the drivers required for this device. (CODE 31). But when I try to scan for update drivers it read: Windows has determined the driver software for your device is up to date. I hope someone can help me, PLEASE!!!


----------



## joeten

*Re: Network Adapters code 31 error*

Hi and welcome to TSF try going to your computer makers support site for your model and download and install the drivers from there,either use a usb pen drive or burn them to a disc to transfer them to your computer you may need to disable your antivirus to get them to install


----------



## TorrentG

*Re: Network Adapters code 31 error*

Hi.

You need to delete the upper and lower filters.



Code:


1.       Click start, type regedit in the start search box and press enter.

2.       Navigate to HKLM\system\currentcontrolset\control\class\{4D36E972-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}

3.       In the right pane, right click upper filters and then delete.

4.       Click Yes to confirm the removal of the Upper Filters registry entry.

5.       In the right pane, right-click Lower Filters, and then click Delete.

6.       Click Yes to confirm the removal of the LowerFilters registry entry.

7.       Exit Registry Editor, and then restart the computer.


----------



## angel51793

*Re: Network Adapters code 31 error*

Thank you for trying to help. But I went to regrdit (I know you have to be exact), I have HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT then HKEY_CURRENT_MACHINE then HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE then HKEY_USERS then HKEY_CURRENT_CONFIG. None start with HKLM, I am running Vista on that computer. 
I did find HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E972-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318} but on the right pane there is NO Upper or Lower Filters.
It has: 
(Default)
Class
ClassDecs
EnumPropPages32
IconPath
Installer32
LowerLogoVersion
Do you have any advice for this in the regedit to help solve my problem?


----------



## The Man

*Re: Network Adapters code 31 error*

Try reinstalling the drivers...deleting upper and lower filters have only worked with DVD issues for me


----------



## angel51793

*Re: Network Adapters code 31 error*

Thank you, I know it is location for what I need but, I was told to delete the Upper and Lower Filters. They are NOT listed in the pane to the right. If they are not there I can not delete them. The only item listed are, undername:
(Default)
Class
ClassDesc
EnumPropPages32
IconPath
Installer32
LowerLogoVersion
If the Upper and Lower Filters are not listed do you still feel this is the problem with my computer? Or if they are not there and should be, Why are they missing?


----------



## joeten

*Re: Network Adapters code 31 error*

Hi try the first suggestion for getting the drivers


----------



## angel51793

*Re: Network Adapters code 31 error*

Hi, I did get the drivers off of the Acer website and downloaded them on a flash drive. But they did not have the OS for download. I could only get the drivers for the network card not the adapters. I did reinstall the drivers that I could get, those(2) yellow ! marks DID go away. The wireless Network Adapte and the Broadcom Netlink are fixed! YA 2 problems solved!
Now I still have 2 more yellow ! marks under the first 2.
it reads:isatap.{5C13E010-3596-468A-B943-7A0F0EE9D93E} THAT IS THE FIRST ONE.
next it reads: Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2 
When I went to properties on both then the drivers and click up date drivers it reads the drivers are up to date.
I hope someone can help me with these last 2 ! marks.
But I (think) the problem that I still have (CODE 31) these are installed with the Windows Vista Program. And I do not have the CD for vista. Any other advice?


----------



## joeten

*Re: Network Adapters code 31 error*

Hi try the info here http://social.technet.microsoft.com...g/thread/350807c7-90ea-4556-859b-0d69d58303af


----------



## angel51793

*Re: Network Adapters code 31 error*

Thank You again, the article reads for both: You can safely ignore this error message. This error message does not indicate a problem with the adapter. The adapter will continue to work correctly. There is no place to download anything, it just tells you to ignore the yellow ! marks.
But this is not true in my case, I still can not get online, when I connect to the internet it only connects to local NO internet????????? 
Do you have any other advice, please.


----------



## TorrentG

*Re: Network Adapters code 31 error*

Do you have mdnsresponder.exe in the task manager at all?

Also, open Internet Explorer. Tools | Internet Options | Connections | Lan Settings

If there are any checked boxes at all there, remove them and hit ok a few times until you're out. Close and reopen IE. Try any website now.

If there is mdnsresponder.exe, we will help you to remove the Bonjour service which causes network havoc on Windows machines.


----------



## angel51793

*Re: Network Adapters code 31 error*

Hi, I checked the task manager and I do NOT have mdnresponder.exe.
Also, I did uncheck automatically detect settings under LAN settings.
But still no luck.
Any more advice, please!


----------



## TorrentG

*Re: Network Adapters code 31 error*

Please give us a screenshot of the command prompt after running this command:

ipconfig /all

You can use the paperclip above where you type to attach it. You can use snippingtool.exe to make a screenshot. Type that into the start menu and hit enter.

Something you can try for now is to set the preferred or primary dns server in your router under wan settings to be 208.67.222.222


----------



## angel51793

*Re: Network Adapters code 31 error*

















Ok, I had to give you 2 attachments so you could see everything.

Thank You.


----------



## TorrentG

*Re: Network Adapters code 31 error*

It appears that your router is denying access to your machine.

It probably is because it has mac address blocking enabled and the lan adapter's physical (mac) address on the machine is not added to it.

From another machine, go to the router's settings page and add your mac address which is:

00-1d-72-1e-73-71

Do the same for your wireless physical address if you'd like to connect that way too.


----------



## angel51793

*Re: Network Adapters code 31 error*

Before I do that I also want to let you know there are two other networks that I can connect to that are unsecured and still the same problem. Local only.
Also when I connect the eathernet cable to that laptop directly from the modem, still it wil not connect to the internet.


----------



## TorrentG

*Re: Network Adapters code 31 error*

lol alright. Then try resetting the network stack. In an elevated command prompt, copy and paste the following then hit enter:



Code:


netsh int ip reset c:\resetlog.txt

Reboot.


----------



## angel51793

*Re: Network Adapters code 31 error*








OK, this is what I got and I did reboot. Still no internet, local only.


----------



## TorrentG

*Re: Network Adapters code 31 error*

It looks like you didn't run the command from an elevated command prompt. I see it says administrator near the top, but also access is denied. You can try this way:

Start menu | all programs | accessories

Now right click on command prompt and choose run as administrator.

Then input the command, hit enter. When it's done, reboot.


----------



## angel51793

*Re: Network Adapters code 31 error*








Sorry, ok I did it the way you said and still no internet local only connection.


----------



## angel51793

*Re: Network Adapters code 31 error*

Can anybody help me with this problem? Nothing has worked so far. PLEASE!!


----------



## TorrentG

*Re: Network Adapters code 31 error*

Open the elevated command prompt and try the command like this:



Code:


netsh int ip reset

Reboot.


----------



## angel51793

*Re: Network Adapters code 31 error*








OK, I am sorry but still no luck.

When I click on any network that it connects to I get local only or limited.


----------



## angel51793

*Re: Network Adapters code 31 error*
















These are the other screen shots for you to see.

I hope this helps you to help me!


----------



## angel51793

*Re: Network Adapters code 31 error*

Does anyone have any insite on this problem? I do not know what else to try. Please help!!


----------



## joeten

*Re: Network Adapters code 31 error*

Hi I have asked someone to look in on this for some input please be patient they may be busy and will be with you as soon as they can


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Network Adapters code 31 error*

Hello,

Let's try to reset both TCP/IP and Winsock Properly, make sure to run as Administrator on the Command Prompt to do this.

To Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log then press enter

To Reset IPv6 TCP/IP type netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log then press enter

To Reset WINSOCK type netsh winsock reset catalog then press enter

Restart your computer after and test your connections.


----------



## joeten

*Re: Network Adapters code 31 error*

Thanks 2xgrump appreciated


----------



## angel51793

*Re: Network Adapters code 31 error*
















Thank You, But I am sending you a few screen shot to show you what is going on. I still have limited/local connection. :4-dontkno


----------



## angel51793

*Re: Network Adapters code 31 error*















If there is something else you need to see, please just let me know. 
I would like to THANK YOU VERY much for trying to help me with this VERY big problem. If you have any more ideas or advice PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Network Adapters code 31 error*

You will need to uninstall/reinstall those Devices that have symbols.
Click on Start, right click My Computer => Properties => Hardware tab => Device Manager => find your Network Adapters and expand it. Right click on the ones with the Symbols and choose Uninstall. To reinstall, right click anywhere on any Device, then choose Scan for hardware changes. Normally your Windows will do a Plug N play auto install for you, but just in case you might have your CD driver ready.



angel51793 said:


> View attachment 71687
> 
> View attachment 71688
> 
> 
> Thank You, But I am sending you a few screen shot to show you what is going on. I still have limited/local connection. :4-dontkno


----------



## angel51793

*Re: Network Adapters code 31 error*

OK, I have no problem trying ANYTHING, but this is an Acer Extensa 5620Z and I do NOT have the cd for the Vista Program. But I do have the drivers off of the Acer web site witch does not have the OS on it. I do have the drivers for the Atheros Network Adapter and the Broadcom Netlink, that is how we fixed those 2 yellow ! mark. Do you still want be to do as you said?


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Network Adapters code 31 error*

You'll have to take chances, your O/S might install the driver for you automatically. Those devices with symbols might be the culprit on your issue.


----------



## angel51793

*Re: Network Adapters code 31 error*

OK, I took your advie and I uninstalled both of them. When I clicked check for any hareware changes nothing happened. Now I am rebooting. I do know that the article I was send said these ! marks may appear but the device will still work properly. (NOT in this case). 
And for the donation you sent, If you can help with this problem, I have NO problem sending a donation!!!! Thank you for taking the time with me!
Now that I have rebooted the 2 items that I just uninstalled are gone and still NO internet connection. Only local/limited connection. HELP!!


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Network Adapters code 31 error*

No problem....we'll still assist you and hopefully we can get your internet up and running.
More for you to do:

Verify that all your network services are Started from Control Panel=> Admin Tools=> Services 
•	COM+ Event System (for WZC issues) 
•	Computer Browser 
•	DHCP Client 
•	DNS Client 
•	Network Connections 
•	Network Location Awareness 
•	Remote Procedure Call (RPC) 
•	Server 
•	TCP/IP Netbios helper 
•	Wireless Zero Configuration ( XP wireless configurations only) 
•	WLAN AutoConfig ( Vista wireless configurations only) 
•	Workstation 

1.) Disable IPv6

2.) Disable DHCP broadcast flag.

3.) Disable the IP Helper Service from Control Panel=> Admin Tools=> Services


----------



## TorrentG

*Re: Network Adapters code 31 error*

You could setup a static ip address so your machine requests it's own ip from the router. Google for how to do so. It's not difficult. Just choose any ip on the same subnet of the router, and set the router's ip address to be the default gateway and the preferred dns server.


----------



## angel51793

*Re: Network Adapters code 31 error*









OK, I am sorry but I got lost at (for WZC issues). I found COM+Event System, then ?????


----------



## angel51793

*Re: Network Adapters code 31 error*

Even when I plug in the ethernet cable(direct connect) Direct from the modem I still get the same message. I also have another laptop and a deak top thru the same router and I have no problem. I have also tried to connect to different routers in my area and I still get the same message. Limited/ local connection. 
Can you walk me thru the rest of your instrucations?


----------



## angel51793

*Re: Network Adapters code 31 error*

Ok, Some of them were on mamual I changed them to automatic. But there is no Wireless Zero Configuration ( XP wireless configurations only), there is Wired Auto Config & WLAN Auto Config & WMI Performance Adapter and they are all set to Manual. Do you want me to change them to Automatic? And I still have the issue for (for WZC issues). Please don't give up on me!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH!!


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Network Adapters code 31 error*

Com+ is Started and there's no need to do anything. Did you check the rest of the Services if they're all Started? Did you also follow the last 3 Steps?


> Please don't give up on me!!!


 Never!


> Wired Auto Config & WLAN Auto Config & WMI Performance Adapter and they are all set to Manual


 Pls. leave them as is.


----------



## angel51793

*Re: Network Adapters code 31 error*
















1.) Disable IPv6

2.) Disable DHCP broadcast flag.

3.) Disable the IP Helper Service from Control Panel=> Admin Tools=> Services 


1.)I do not see IPv6
2.)I do not see DHCP broadcast flag, only DHCP Clinent, is that the same?
3.)No Problem, I Disabled it, it was on automatic.


----------



## angel51793

*Re: Network Adapters code 31 error*









If there is anything I have not done please tell me. I am trying very hard to fallow you word for word. Thank you!


----------



## angel51793

*Re: Network Adapters code 31 error*

Remember when you told me to uninstall those Devices that have symbols. Windows did NOT reinstall them.


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Network Adapters code 31 error*

Please go back to Post#35, and there are links and both of these are clickable (*Outlined*) with full instructions on how to Disable IPV6 and disable DHCP Broadcast, they're not Services. Also please Start DHCP Client Service.

Do you still see Code 31?

After you've done Steps 1-2-3 restart your computer, Tap F8 and select Safe mode with Networking, then go back to Device Manager, do a print screen of the Network Adapter Devices, I need to see if there are any symbols.


----------



## angel51793

*Re: Network Adapters code 31 error*

Ok, Thank you. I had no problem with step #1. Step #2 i got to the last instruction {GUID} It is not there?
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{GUID}








This is the rest of the article, that I could not so because I could not get past the {GUID} step:

In this registry path, click the (GUID) subkey that corresponds to the network adapter that is connected to the network.
On the Edit menu, point to New, and then click DWORD (32-bit) Value.
In the New Value #1 box, type DhcpConnEnableBcastFlagToggle, and then press ENTER.
Right-click DhcpConnEnableBcastFlagToggle, and then click Modify.
In the Value data box, type 1, and then click OK.
Close Registry Editor.
By setting this registry key to 1, Windows Vista will first try to obtain an IP address by using the BROADCAST flag in DHCP Discover packets. If that fails, it will try to obtain an IP address without using the BROADCAST flag in DHCP Discover packets.
Back to the top

WHAT?


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Network Adapters code 31 error*

No 2 step is simpler than 1 just Click on the FIX It Tool Button and that will disable DHCP broadcast for you.


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: Network Adapters code 31 error*

This thread started * 05-23-2010, 01:58 PM * (GMT-5). Did the trouble suddenly begin ~ 5-23-2010, i.e., were you able to connect to Internet on 5-22?

Acer Extensa 5620Z manual --> http://support.acer.com/acerpanam/manuals/acer/0000/userguides/EX_5620_5610_5220_5210_UG_EN.pdf

Since no Vista recovery DVDs burned per page 79, press ALT + F10 for the recovery partition. Try system repair there.

.


----------



## angel51793

*Re: Network Adapters code 31 error*








Ok, I have do steps 1,2 and 3. I did reboot in safe mode w/ network, but snippet would not let me save image so I rebooted to save on flash drive. The image is the SAME as in safe mode. 

The 2 adaptes are still missing after step 31. 

(No adapters no yellow ! marks)

isatap.{5C13E010-3596-468A-B943-7A0F0EE9D93E} Missing

Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2 Missing


----------



## angel51793

*Re: Network Adapters code 31 error*

I have read the manual on page 79, it only tells you HOW to back up from this point on. No recovery cd was made before the trouble started. So it will do me no good to create on now. 
I do not know where the stytem repair is, it in NOT in the Acer Recovery Managment, that is only if you have the backup cd. 

On my Desktop(Windows XP) if you tap F11(If I remember correctly) that is were I could reinstall or repair Windows. 
Or if I had the Vista cd I would either repair or better yet, reinstall.

I do not know if if that is possible with this Acer laptop. Do you know?


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: Network Adapters code 31 error*

Try ALT + F10 and see what happens. You have to have a recovery partition in order to make the discs on p79.

What is the big red X at the bottom-right of your screenshot?

View attachment 71708


Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: Network Adapters code 31 error*

Also. . . . .



jcgriff2 said:


> This thread started * 05-23-2010, 01:58 PM * (GMT-5). Did the trouble suddenly begin ~ 5-23-2010, i.e., were you able to connect to Internet on 5-22?


----------



## angel51793

*Re: Network Adapters code 31 error*

The internet stoped working about a month & 1/2 ago. One day connected the next day Limited connection or local connection only. The other computers (a desktop running XP, and a laptop running Vista) work perfect! 

I did click ATL + F10 and it brings up to create a recovery cd as of now. But there is no system repair shown because I did not create the cd at an earlier time. 

The red X about the clock is a message the reads Windows can not check for updates because there is no internet connection.


If I am not understand what you are saying to me or doing something wrong, please correct me. If you need to scream or throw small objects feel free, But will you still keep helping me? PLEASE don't give up! THANK YOU!!


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Network Adapters code 31 error*

Did you do all 3 Steps that I've instructed? That shd fix this issue here Quoted. If it didn't then there's something else going on in your computer. Maybe an O/S Repair will help, but your will need a Vista CD/DVD. Have you tried a System Restore maybe, go back about 2 months ago?


> One day connected the next day Limited connection or local connection only.


----------



## angel51793

*Re: Network Adapters code 31 error*

OK, So this is what happened.. You were RIGHT, when I key in ALT+F10 it bring up Acer eRecovery Management. 

At the bottom (guess I did not carefully) if you click restore it does give you the option to Reinstall Applications/Driver. I did that, then rebooted, and with No luck it did not work.

So I keyed in ALT+F10 again and it gave me another option to Restore system to factory default. THAT WORKED!!!

The internet is CONNECTED!!

I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE THAT HELPED ME WITH MY PROBLEM!!
YOU ARE ALL AMAZING!!!!!!! :heartlove THANK YOU VERY VERY MUCH!!! ray:


----------



## TorrentG

*Re: Network Adapters code 31 error*

Good work guys. Glad for ya Angel.


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Network Adapters code 31 error*

Good for you! Glad all is well now and you're happy, that's all it counts. It's called Teamwork.

You're quite welcome!


----------



## angel51793

I will Definitely make a donation on my next pay check (next week). PROMISE 
You guys are TOTALLY AMAZING!!! Thank You Again!!


----------

